# Pelosi Says Birth Control Will Help Economy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*
PELOSI SAYS BIRTH CONTROL WILL HELP ECONOMY
Sun Jan 25 2009 22:13:43 ET

Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi boldly defended a move to add birth control funding to the new economic "stimulus" package, claiming "contraception will reduce costs to the states and to the federal government."

Pelosi, the mother of 5 children and 6 grandchildren, who once said, "Nothing in my life will ever, ever compare to being a mom," seemed to imply babies are somehow a burden on the treasury.

The revelation came during an **exchange Sunday morning on ABC's THIS WEEK.**

STEPHANOPOULOS: Hundreds of millions of dollars to expand family planning services. How is that stimulus?

PELOSI: Well, the family planning services reduce cost. They reduce cost. The states are in terrible fiscal budget crises now and part of what we do for children's health, education and some of those elements are to help the states meet their financial needs. One of those - one of the initiatives you mentioned, the contraception, will reduce costs to the states and to the federal government.

STEPHANOPOULOS: So no apologies for that?

PELOSI: No apologies. No. we have to deal with the consequences of the downturn in our economy.

Developing... *

http://www.drudgereport.com/flashpbc.htm


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

If only mama and papa Pelosi had thought of birth control we could have all been spared little Nancy!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I think birth control and a little chlorine in the gene pool will do a lot of good for man kind in general.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

What f*cking planet does she live on?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mikey682 said:


> What f*cking planet does she live on?


The moon isn't a planet, Mikey.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I wish her parents used birth control...


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Kem25 said:


> If only mama and papa Pelosi had thought of birth control we could have all been spared little Nancy!


I was thinking the same thing. As long as I'm paying for them, we'll have as many children as we want. Mind your own business and worry about how to take more rights away from me and support the useless welfare rats.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Birth control should be required for the duration of receipt of welfare benefits, and sterilization mandatory for anyone convicted of child abuse.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree!!


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah brilliant. Especially since Islamists reproduce like European Starlings.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

I wonder if Shirley Jackson had any idea how far ahead of the curve she was when she wrote "The Lottery".


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Why stop there? Let's slaughter the elderly as well! That should save a few bucks!


True, and it would make the roadways a helluva lot safer too. But it would unduly harm the health care and pharmacutical industries, as well as lead to the extinction of games like bingo and bridge and traditions like 3pm dinners.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

What scares me is Pelosi did not talk about this for the welfare baby factories, She said "Health and education". Less kids in school, less tax dollars needed for education.

*{PELOSI: Well, the family planning services reduce cost. They reduce cost. The states are in terrible fiscal budget crises now and part of what we do for children's health, education and some of those elements are to help the states meet their financial needs. One of those - one of the initiatives you mentioned, the contraception, will reduce costs to the states and to the federal government}*


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

I cannot wait till her and the other P.O.S. Schummer go after our gun rights.

For all the blame that Bush received, does anyone remember it was after the Democrats took control of Congress is when we went into the toilet

All they do is openly lie and the majority of people beleive whatever comes out of there sewers.

If the Republicans were smart they would be hands off on any legislation that the Democrats want to pass, that way when it fails they can only blame them, not say it was across the table.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

BB-59 said:


> For all the blame that Bush received, does anyone remember it was after the Democrats took control of Congress is when we went into the toilet


I know a guy who still thinks that the Republicans control Congress and continues to blame everything on the Republicans...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nancy Pelosi *IS* birth control. After a glim at her puss, the last thing anyone would think of was "sex"...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Her 5 children must have been adopted...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Why stop there? Let's slaughter the elderly as well! That should save a few bucks!


That's what's at the bottom of the slippery slope.

I do not understand the democRats distaste for allowing the birth of a baby. My children are the best thing that has ever happened. Also, without babies, there will be less future republicans to tax. Then there will be less money for the gov't nipple machine.


----------

